# shalamar medical college interview



## Saara_khann (Nov 14, 2015)

Hey guys I hav been called for an interview at shalamar medical college 
Plz can u tell me wht wud they ask ?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

It will be MMI (Multiple Mini Interviews) based. Kindly, 'google' the term to get an idea about it.


----------



## Saara_khann (Nov 14, 2015)

Ok thnx btw does interview call makes it confirmed that u r getting the admission or hav to w8 for merit list?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Saara_khann said:


> Ok thnx btw does interview call makes it confirmed that u r getting the admission or hav to w8 for merit list?


No. More than 500 top candidates are invited for interviews at Shalamar. Seats are only 150 (128 Local and 22 Foreign).

- - - Updated - - -

You will have to wait for the merit list to see where you stand.


----------



## Saara_khann (Nov 14, 2015)

I hav aggregate of 82.75 will I make it?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

*Brief Overview of Admission Interviews at Shalamar:

*Top 500-700 candidates are called for interviews. Merit List will be displayed on 20th November. They called people above 80% plus UHS Aggregate last year for interviews (depending on this years cut off percentage, it maybe 81% or more this year). Open merit seats are 128.

Last year's closing merit for Shalamar was 82% plus and everyone with an aggregate of 80% got a call for interview. Its just like UHS, where only people above 82% are allowed to apply for admissions, similarly merit in Shalamar is determined among those called for interviews; like candidates above 80% UHS aggregate or more last year (cut off is determined yearly). Cut off maybe 81% this year or even more.

After interviews and addition of 4% weightage of interviews, a merit list and a LONG LONG waiting list is put. Local Seats are 128 in number so, the first merit list will have 128 students, Foreign Seat list will be displayed separately (Foreign Seats are 22) and the waiting list will be as long as 200-300 candidates (which is sort of a joke really) and, the rest are put in a General Merit List (which is just to ensure transparency of admissions). Those not being called for interviews or are below this years cut off will not be in the competition and will be knocked out of the running for admissions. 

So, a call for interview means nothing. The real thing will come out on 20th November.

- - - Updated - - -



Saara_khann said:


> I hav aggregate of 82.75 will I make it?


I cannot be certain. Hope for the best. :thumbsup:


----------



## Saara_khann (Nov 14, 2015)

Hmm....i just hope I can make it


----------



## saleha shahbaz (Sep 15, 2016)

I have an aggregate of 86.8 in uhs can i get scholarship in shalamar

- - - Updated - - -

My aggregate is 86.8 can i get merit based scholarship in smdc


----------

